# Body fat



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2002)

I was just wondering if some of you knew what your body fat was. I had mine tested with calipers today. The trainer estimated by my weight (163lbs) and my height (5' 2.5")  before she started that I would probably have 30-31% body fat...YUCK! I know it is embarrassing!

Anyway, I told her that I have been working out and lifting weights  A LOT and she said that my make some difference. OH WOW!! I was soooo excited because my body fat was 26%   which is not real good, but damn considering I was 248 lbs. last Oct. I am kicking ass! She thought she had done something wrong so she retested me and it was right the first time. I am jazzed and excited! My hard work is definitely paying off.

We set up a high goal of 24% (no problem LOL) and a low goal of 21% (I think I can...I think I can...I think I can...) LOL Actually I know I can and I am going to do it. She doesn't want me to test again for 3 months...isn't that kind of a long time??? I had been having it tested every 6 weeks with the electric version by a different trainer. I liked that time frame better, it give me something to look forward to with such a long wait.


----------



## LAM (Jun 3, 2002)

12% now I WILL be 9-10% by August-Sept...then the clean bulking cycle begins !


----------



## LAM (Jun 3, 2002)

newly_buff...I would get my bf tested monthly.  You need to keep track of where your losses are occurring and not just by what the scale says.  It is the safest way to preserve the LBM that you have.  So you can make adjustments to your diet accordingly..


Good Luck !


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> newly_buff...I would get my bf tested monthly.  You need to keep track of where your losses are occurring and not just by what the scale says.  It is the safest way to preserve the LBM that you have.  So you can make adjustments to your diet accordingly..
> 
> 
> Good Luck !




Thank you!! and I really, really mean that.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2002)

I am about 15% but trying to get down to 10 or so.

So....where are your peircings?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I am about 15% but trying to get down to 10 or so.
> 
> So....where are your peircings?




LMFAO  

I only have 5 piercings, but I want MORE!! Body mods are my addiction.

Anyway, I have both nipples done (2), my tongue (6 gauge), verticle cleavage piercing (skin between the t*ts), and  a verticle hood (my favorite  ) 

I still want to get my nape (base of the back of the neck), and several labia piercings...just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 3, 2002)

im around 12-14% body fat im trying to go for a single digit but i dont think i can because i wont give up food but maybe if i increase my cardio i will be able to make it


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

Right now 17% and trying for 13-15%.  Wanna be fit and healty, yet be able to live life as normal as possible.


----------



## Stickboy (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm at 16%.  I should be dropping it a bit soon.  Been kinda of sidelined after surgery (on my foot), but can finally start running and what not again.  Will be getting the W8's into a routine again as well.


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jun 3, 2002)

15% on my way to 12%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KryptoAllez *_
> 15% on my way to 12%




May 1st, bar girl! 


Hi Krypto! 


DP


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi DP!





  I could be closer than I think, I haven't actually had my bodyfat measured since March.  I just got back from visiting family in PA and I think everyone was impressed with how lean I am.  I was playing with my sister's dog on a hill and my sister said, "oh my gosh, you can see all your leg muscles"!  Now if I could just learn how to pose to show that!  And a few others, including my grandmother, think I'm nuts for wanting to be leaner, they all seem to think I'm lean enough already.  I am pretty satisfied, I would just like to see a bit more ab definition and more definition in my legs.


----------



## calamity528 (Jun 3, 2002)

After doing 5 different tests my BF average was 8%. But the tests ranged from 5.5% to 12%.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 3, 2002)

STOP EATING BARS!  


DP


----------



## Animal (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> STOP EATING BARS!
> 
> 
> DP


OR that could also be......
STOP CHEATING!! Cheat Queen!! 

Animal


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 4, 2002)

Umm, I'm kinda guessin here but I think right around 20%.  I'd like to get down around 15% (helps if you do cardio).  I keep putting it off.  Once I start I'll be fine, but trying to obtain the motovation.

And newly_buff, WAY TO GO ON THE WEIGHT LOSS!  THAT'S VERY IMPRESSIVE!  KEEP IT UP!  EXCELLENT!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 4, 2002)

[QUOTE

.....

And newly_buff, WAY TO GO ON THE WEIGHT LOSS!  THAT'S VERY IMPRESSIVE!  KEEP IT UP!  EXCELLENT!     [/QUOTE]

Thanks! I am on a roll! I love working out and lifting. I have soooo changed my life and outlook. People who have known me for years can't believe how much I have changed. 

I have kept up my nutrition and workout for 8 months with out batting an eye. I will stick with it. 

BTW...I appreciate your cheers.


----------



## kuso (Jun 4, 2002)

newly_buff

I know where you are cuming from.

From Jan 2001 to Dec 2001 I went from high 40`s down to 16 or 17% but lost a whole lot of LBM. I hated feeling skinny and small so I started bulking up as of Jan.......I`ve put on some good muscle but back to about 22% again. After a few more lb`s of muscle time to try to get it down to around 12 to 15% and keep it around there.


----------



## Solid_Steel (Jun 4, 2002)

I'm at 9% right now , I've been cutting and i've dropped that from about 13-15% in the past 9 weeks.


----------



## stubb (Jun 5, 2002)

I am at 21.4 % and am looking to get to 15% for Sept 1.  Big Labour Day Bash!!!


----------



## TJohn (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm in the 15-19% range right now trying to get to 10

TJohn


----------



## vinman (Jun 7, 2002)

hey newly buffed. I am new to this post, but I am really happy for you. your level of excitment is inspiring, and I wish you the best.  Keep up the great job and you will reach your goal before you know it .


----------



## mesomorphin' (Jun 7, 2002)

At my last test a couple of weeks ago, I was somewhere between 9.7 and 10.5 (depending on which test).   My ab definition and vascularity seems to have sharpened some since then, so hopefully things are a little lower now.  Hoping to get to 8% without cardio.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mesomorphin' *_
> At my last test a couple of weeks ago, I was somewhere between 9.7 and 10.5 (depending on which test).   My ab definition and vascularity seems to have sharpened some since then, so hopefully things are a little lower now.  Hoping to get to 8% without cardio.




EXCELLENT MESO!  

Haven't had a progress report in a while...WTG! 


8% and below is totally achievable w/o cardio, you know that, I go into the 5's!  (7's now, been bulking)



DP


----------



## synth (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm 5'11 and 165 i have like 10-12%.  I want to get down to 8% and I'd be happy.


----------



## mesomorphin' (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks for the note, DP.  I'm still plugging away, but I guess my metabolism is a lot less efficient than yours.  My caliper test numbers have been stagnant for a while, although lately I appear to be making progress judging by the mirror.   My 8 pack is coming along nicely, and my vascularity is quite a bit sharper everywhere.   (In the right light , I have even spotted veins running across the serratus and obliques down to the hip/groin.   Don't recall seeing those before.)   

I'm pretty happy with the mirror at this point, although I'm still shooting for 8% since I made it a goal.   At this point, I have my average calories a little higher than before, and I have shifted to 7 meals a couple of days a week.  I have eliminated whey shakes for the time being, substituting egg shakes instead  on weekdays(I like the Carbolite shake).  No shakes on weekends, so that much more food prep.  Also, I finally found a local source of Quorn!
I've been adding Quorn Grounds to my eggwhite omelets, or having them plain with lots of cayenne.  Excellent!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 17, 2002)

Excellent report!  I would say that your Progress hasn't stiopped at all! 



DP


----------



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2002)

As much as it pains me to say this, I'll come out of the closet - I finally measured myself and I'm coming in at 20.7% whale blubber. Years of sitting at a desk have not done me well in that regard, I have much work to do...


----------



## mesomorphin' (Jun 17, 2002)

Not to worry, Mudge!  I was higher than that in December, and reduced bodyfat % by 12 or 13 points in about 5 months.     If you work out a good cutting plan and stick to it, you can drop 9 or 10% faster than you would think.   By the way, the picture falls quite a bit short of whale blubber!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2002)

Yeah, I hide it well, but to myself, and the trained eye I'm not in tip top shape. Trying not to think about the negative, just push myself forward and get in real shape, counting calories etc

Good luck to all of us, on the "other" end of the spectrum!


----------



## Robboe (Jun 18, 2002)

Mudge, is that a recent photo?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 18, 2002)

Yep, last week. I've been passively going to the gym for awhile but haven't been serious for years, it was finding this site actually that is driving me at the moment. I am a person of many interests, so I stretch myself thin, and sometimes go nuts on one thing for awhile and the others suffer, most recently I've been road racing for awhile now, so I'm trying to juggle things 

Most guys dont carry alot of fat in the pecs until they really get fat, so thankfully I haven't been too affected there, basically its all hidden, but knowing what I looked like before, a trained eye can tell when someone is fat or fit.

Also, I'm 6'2", so its a little tougher for me to fill in the voids. I have also been having a hard time looking at my own body objectively, but slowly I have come to realize just how narrow my shoulders and back are, and how flat my traps really are.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah you have a good chest.

You do inclines religiously, right?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Yeah you have a good chest.
> 
> You do inclines religiously, right?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 19, 2002)

lol can you see where i'm going with this Leah?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> lol can you see where i'm going with this Leah?



Always Baby


----------



## Mudge (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Yeah you have a good chest.
> 
> You do inclines religiously, right?



I'm guessing that your poking fun at me, which is fine I suppose. As I said, I haven't been on a regular routine for some time, basically when I went I just showed up, didn't watch my diet (obviously). Feel free to continue.

At least I had the BALLS to post my sorry physique, which you seemingly did not, when I challenged your position.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah man, just in jest.

He, out of curiosity, when do you do your shoulders? on a day of their own?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 19, 2002)

Ooooooooooooooooooo...and he adds a harsh edit. Way to go.


I've told you before, once i'm done with this cut you can laugh at me all you want.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 19, 2002)

I dont laugh at people dude, I'm a little more supportive than that.

I've had shoulder problems from labor jobs when I was younger, they are on day 4 with traps.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 19, 2002)

Have you ever considered dropping shoulder work totally (except for say, 2 sets of side laterals on chest day)????


----------



## Mudge (Jun 19, 2002)

Not really, but I will be dropping from 3-4 sets presses to 2 sets, and upping laterals/rear from 2 sets to 3. I am injury free shoulder wise for awhile now, I just have to make sure to keep my reps pretty slow and not overdo the weight, as well as be carefull on the bench.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 3, 2002)

16.4% now


----------



## Robboe (Jul 4, 2002)

I got 15.4% average on my clippers the other day.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2002)

I never laugh at peopl Mudge.
I think you look awesome, need a smile though.
You have the potential of a primo buff dude.
BTW TCD just has a bad sense of humor.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2002)

I am at a comfortable 15% and want to stay around that til next june when i want to hit 10% for my next show.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> BTW TCD just has a bad sense of humor.



Please, I prefer "unique"


----------



## Mudge (Jul 6, 2002)

Thanks J'Bo  ...and congrats on your recent win!


----------



## LAM (Jul 6, 2002)

down to 9.5%, I need to be 7-8% by xmas.


----------



## Mariel (Jul 7, 2002)

Before I went to Ohio I was at 30%, I haven't tested it since then because calipers and taping are not accurate at all.  My friend was taking a nutrition class last semester and she said there's a device that sends an electrical current through your muscles and that's able to more accurately measure your body fat.  I would love to get my hands on this thing to see what my "true" body fat is.  I'm sure if I did the calipers right now I would probably be around 30% still... blegh.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 7, 2002)

Not everyones electrical resistance is the same, those are therefore not that accurate. The calipers are accurate if used correctly, as far as tape measuring etc thats not accurate either, I come up as 9.8% if I measure my wrists, waist, etc etc, thats all based on statistics and thats pretty far off from reality for me.


----------



## mesomorphin' (Jul 7, 2002)

8.4% now.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm getting an average of about 10.5%. wouldn't mind getting a little closer to 8% or so, but I'm gonna start bulking soon regardless of where I am at.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> newly_buff
> 
> I know where you are cuming from.
> ...



How do we know Kuso? It not liked you have POSTED your pic


----------



## kuso (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> How do we know Kuso? It not liked you have POSTED your pic


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> How do we know Kuso? It not liked you have POSTED your pic



Well he's not to fat to type...YET! 


DP


----------



## GettingBigger (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok Mudge...don't worry. Here comes the true whale blubber.  I'm entering this contest at 23% and 213 lbs as of 7-28-02.  I guess I got carried away in bulking.  Now keeping keto diet clean and lifting religously.  I'll be happy to get in the low teen's and 180lbs.


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Aug 7, 2002)

I just wanna hit 5% BF for once in my friggin life.
Is that so wrong!!??


----------



## Mudge (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GettingBigger *_
> Ok Mudge...don't worry. Here comes the true whale blubber.  I'm entering this contest at 23% and 213 lbs as of 7-28-02.  I guess I got carried away in bulking.  Now keeping keto diet clean and lifting religously.  I'll be happy to get in the low teen's and 180lbs.



My first goal is just to hit 10%, after that maybe 7-8% would be nice to hold, although I will just have to see how my body handles it as far as continuing to gain mass while having a low BF%

Good luck to all of us!

I'm around 15.4% and  holding pretty steady, 233 pounds.


----------



## david (Aug 7, 2002)

24% during el masse period.   I feel like a powerful slug!  305 lbs at 6'1"  sucks!  (Hey, but I can still throw a spinning 360 crescent kick though and fast!)

These next 2 moths will be different and then I will be proud, loud and all spread out!


----------



## Duncan (Aug 7, 2002)

I am at 200 with 12% as of today, down from 220 @ 20% bf.  Will be down to a comfortable 190@ 7% shortly as long as I continue to maintain the LBM.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm at about 13.5% at 170-174lbs.  Going to go to single digits before i start bulking.


----------



## fuji (Aug 13, 2002)

Ok since we are coming clean 3/02 33% ouch!! Made the trainer do it again at 268 lbs. that was nearly 90 lbs. of cheeseburgers and french fries. Today 25% at 249.999 lbs. about 62 lbs. of blubber.

Wow I feel better.  almost like AA meeting,

Joe


----------



## GettingBigger (Aug 14, 2002)

OK.  I got myself an electronic scale.  According to that scale, as of 08-08-02 I was 201.5lbs and 18.4% bf.  AND dropping!!!!!


----------



## live2lift (Aug 30, 2002)

Great job newly_buff, keep at it   About a year ago I was at 26% at 260 and stopped powerlifting and began more of a bodybuilding approach and cut some fat, now I`m around 15% at 200 with a 31" waist   I hope by december to be down to 12%


----------



## Mudge (Aug 30, 2002)

The electronic scale accuracy isn't really there, try using it a few days apart, over the weekend etc and see what happens. Drink a glass of water and see what it happens, eat breakfast and see what happens.

I'm around 14.1-14.5% now, starting doing 30 minute walks in hopes of getting the metabo going.


----------



## paigeten (Aug 30, 2002)

Went from 21% early May this year to 13% right now (5'7" 128 lbs)...can't complain, but would still like to tone up my inner thighs and  ...hehehe....it's a girl "problem area" it seems...


----------



## Mudge (Aug 30, 2002)

13% is great for a woman, my girlfriend is ~14% 6 foot, 140 pounds, and she looks awesome.


----------



## paigeten (Aug 30, 2002)

Yeah a friend and I did the "body for life" (don't know what you guys think about that program) and I had never even been a gym member before May this year, so now I am hooked....got the 6 pack, workin on the 8. I think alot of it has to do with genetics tho.....


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 25, 2003)

Tat2d,

I think you have done wonders, I have told you that before!!!  Keep up the good work.  Gotta love the tats!!!!

I started at 263 bigtime fat!!!!!
I got tested the other day and I am at 6'0 228  13.6%
Hoping to get to single digits soon. Dieting my a$$ off.
Goal is 215 around 9%

Mudge,
You look great for that high of bf%.  You are blessed with good genes.  I on the other hand, hold all of my weight in my waist and chest.   I hate chest fat!!!!  I will have to be like 11% or less before I look as lean as you.  

Good luck to everyone and I hope everyone reaches their goals.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanx!! And it sounds like you've done a hell of a job yourself!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)

i am 11% right now but in a week i will be about 15%  funny how that happens


----------



## sawheet (Jul 31, 2003)

11%  now


----------



## Av8tor (Jan 21, 2004)

I need to get mine tested, I have no Idea where I stand.  I'm guessing somewhere around 12%.  I think I'm going to order some calipers tonight.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats the spirt!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow, weird to see how things have changed.  I am currently 218@12%, hope to be under 10 in a couple weeks.


----------



## Muscleparasite (Jan 22, 2004)

I tested 3 months ago at 13% at 186, Iam probably 196 now with about the same percentage, maybe a little lower.  I did the Hydrostatic test though because calipers vary too much.  Has anyone done the water test?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

That is the most accurate way though I have not tried the test myself.


----------



## baseball13 (Jan 22, 2004)

I am at about 7-9% body fat. Should be closer to the bottom number in a few weeks.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Im just fat.


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2004)

Me too Dones 

Must be those 3 pigs I ate


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Me too Dones
> 
> Must be those 3 pigs I ate


----------



## Skib (Jan 23, 2004)

I was at 18% in september but if i had to guess i'd say i'm easily down to 12-14% now... if i push down slightly on my "bubble" (small pouch of fat that covers my lower abs) i can see a 6 pack...

i'm hoping to be at 10% or lower by summer time


----------



## black_alicious (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
I`m 5'4 and three quaters and my bodyfat is 19% trying to get it to 13% by March 13 my first figure competition wish me luck


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

my best guess is 22%


----------



## Premo55 (Jan 23, 2004)

10%...fate has been good to me and I haven't add much fat this bulk, but then again I'm adding calories VERY conservatively.

Peace.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm in around 13% now down from 22% september.  Been bulking this whole time now (sept-january=5months).  Got another month to bulk then comes the dreadfull yet anticipated cut.  I wanna hit at least 7% by summer, any lower would be fine but thats my goal for now.  Currently 180lbs 5'6".


----------



## x~factor (Jan 28, 2004)

13 %. Good to know I am in good company at 41% of members here. I don't feel so fat anymore. lol


----------



## Randy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Greeky


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 28, 2004)

lol um hi randy..of all places to find me

why dont u talk to me in the whoring thread my journal or a pm


----------



## Randy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Greek,

Just that you seemed so busy, I didn't want to get in your way 
You seem like you sure have been doing an outstanding job on your diet as I can see in your journal....>Nice work Greek.   Now what are you doing up so late?


----------



## x~factor (Jan 30, 2004)

What body fat percentage do you have to reach to be able to show abs?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> What body fat percentage do you have to reach to be able to show abs?



it's different for males & females and every individual based on where you store your fat, how developed your abs are, but typically I would say they _start_ showing at around 10-12%.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a 1 pack, does that count? 

Randy please come bother me in my journal I'm never too busy

the more the merrier!!!!

I'm always up late   that's what college students do!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

I have fat packs!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> it's different for males & females and every individual based on where you store your fat, how developed your abs are, but typically I would say they _start_ showing at around 10-12%.




To further reinforce Prince's point, I am at 9.3% BF and only am showing the top 2 sets of abs, but I get the xmas tree on my lower back at around 12% and no love handles.  I have a friend who has a higher bf than me and all his abs show, but he has slight handles and no back definition.  We would both rather have the other's BF storage deposits, but I think that is typical.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 17, 2004)

love handles and lower stomach are my killers... always the LAST thing to show any fat loss... BLEH!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 21, 2004)

According to online body fat estimators I'm somwhere between 12% and 25%.  I think that I am about 15-20%.  However, the top of my rectus abdominus is visible.  I'm 6 foot, 195 pounds, and have a 34- inch waist (My 34s have some significant slack).


----------



## Randy (Feb 21, 2004)

Yeah mine too   I found adding sidebends to my routine kills the spare tire, but the lower stomach is the hardest of all to get rid of.



> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> love handles and lower stomach are my killers... always the LAST thing to show any fat loss... BLEH!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 21, 2004)

i dont have any testers and im not going to buy one for a while prolly

but im estimating 20 or so


----------



## Randy (Feb 21, 2004)

Here Mayo, have a beer and don't worry about it. 



> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> love handles and lower stomach are my killers... always the LAST thing to show any fat loss... BLEH!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2004)

I just checked mine using this 7 point measurement system  and it says I'm 6.1 %  

*I WISH !!!!!!!!!!!!* 

Last week I used accumeasure calipers and it read 7.7 % and I also did a 4 point measurement from a site and it read 6.6 .  NO WAY I'M THAT LOW!  Am I ?

I can't wait for April 16. I am having BF measured "professionally" at a gym in a nearby town.


----------



## Randy (Mar 6, 2004)

I can't get the damn calipers to open up wide enough to measure my whale belly


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 6, 2004)

last i had it done, a couple weeks ago i was weighing in at 154 lbs. at 5'11" and i was around 6.7%


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> According to online body fat estimators I'm somwhere between 12% and 25%.  I think that I am about 15-20%.  However, the top of my rectus abdominus is visible.  I'm 6 foot, 195 pounds, and have a 34- inch waist (My 34s have some significant slack).


that's a pretty accurate range it gave you, 12% you can be pretty solid 25% you kinda fat


----------



## jmr1979 (Mar 7, 2004)

i am sitting at 9 percent been there for awhile


----------



## Pele (Mar 9, 2004)

*my reading*

Gday

My mate bought a Tanita body fat scale last week so finally after years of wondering i got mine measured. I came in at 12.1%. I was hoping for single digits. All 6 abs are showing and i dont have any areas on body with noticable fat deposits. Im on a mission for single digits. Does anyone know how accurate these scales are? I am going to buy some calipers off ebay, undecided as to whether to get old school or digital ones. Anyone have any experience with these, which is more accurate?

Pele.


----------



## Av8tor (Mar 9, 2004)

Body fat scales are garbage.  Completely inaccurate for people who are physically fit/low body fat percentage.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't have a six-pack but I've got a pretty impressive pony keg!

Have any of you ever been at 30% or higher? and if so, how long did it take you to drop the %'s? Ummm...and while we're at it, how did you do it? Any tricks other than the usual diet, cardio and weights?


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 5, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> last i had it done, a couple weeks ago i was weighing in at 154 lbs. at 5'11" and i was around 6.7%


I did a hand held thingy bober today and it had to be wrong because it had me at around 6%  in two seperate measures considering i now weigh in at 165


----------



## Meatie*V (Jul 8, 2004)

buff_tat2d_chick said:
			
		

> considering I was 248 lbs. last Oct. I am kicking ass!


Congrats on your weight loss! You go! I used to weigh 260lbs and now I am 156lbs with 24%bf and 118lbs Lean mass. Since I was big for a while I don't trust calipers anymore because of my excess skin. My trainer had measured me and told me I was 34%bf then 1 month later I went down 2%. Something didn't seem right and I needed to know if he was measuring me correctly, so I went to my local Cal state and had a hydrostatic weighing test done. Turned out I was 24%bf. Even the guy that tested me said that I didn't look 34% bf. I was so estatic. Trainer thinks that the excess skin is the reason why the readings where off. Anyway, just saying that you might want to look into hydro testing. It's the best way to know your bf.

Good Luck!
Val


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 8, 2004)

Meatie*V--How much did that cost ya?


----------



## Meatie*V (Jul 8, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Meatie*V--How much did that cost ya?



$30! Can you believe that. If I was a student or part of the school I could have paid $15. I guess it will be different every where.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow thats it, I may have to get it done.


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 19, 2004)

Im about 14% I keep mine in that range so I can build lean mass than Im going sut down to about 9% because I want to still atheltic.... and keep the heath look Im not in to the Freak look.... So tell me does it matter what your BF is when it camez to building muscle....


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 19, 2004)

I Am 6'5 And 234- With 15% I Want To Get It To 8-11% By Christmas. Hopefully I Will.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 21, 2004)

10 - 11% here.


----------



## MissOz (Aug 27, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> it's different for males & females and every individual based on where you store your fat, how developed your abs are, but typically I would say they _start_ showing at around 10-12%.



yes..I agree with you it is individual , I have abs all year round a little softened with bodyfat in the off season although I can still actually see the "6" pack thing and when I'm leaner off course they are extemle visible but funny enough my triceps come up last before a comp ?.xx


----------



## Massive D (Aug 27, 2004)

I have been eating like shit and think min eis around 19% but i am in the process of cleaning up my diet and doing cardio every wednsday


----------



## dcurzon (Jan 17, 2005)

10.3%bf 

<edit> but always been a skinny git! 5'11 158lb's


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 17, 2005)

10-12% @ 205 and dropping!


----------



## thajeepster (Jan 19, 2005)

10-12 here too, up from 7-8 over the summer, bulking is fun!!!


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 20, 2005)

The online fitness calculator that Dimaggio posted is pretty accurate:

*Body Fat Estimator*
Estimate #1 based on height and weight
Your "Ponderal Index" is 14.09 which gives an estimated body fat of -8.4% (-9.3 pounds of fat)

Looks like you better put on some weight!

Estimate #2 based on waist size and weight
Estimated body fat of -7.1% (-7.8 pounds of fat)


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 20, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> The online fitness calculator that Dimaggio posted is pretty accurate:
> 
> *Body Fat Estimator*
> Estimate #1 based on height and weight
> ...



Yeah - cause you can survive at a negative bodyfat! 


Anything that just goes by height and weight is not really going to be accurate in you Jaim - because you are so underweight.


Try this for something a little more accurate: My body comp. But even this will be very inaccurate. If you really want an accurate reading go and get yourself dunked...



.... 110 pounds at your height...


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 21, 2005)

it's not a negative sign... it's a dash. like:

heigh - 5"7

Lean Body Mass (LBM) 
 102 lbs (46.45 kg) 
Lean Body Mass (also called "Fat Free Mass") is made up of your muscle, water, organs and bones. The primary goal of any weight loss program should be to conserve or increase lean body mass while reducing fat mass.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fat Mass (FM) 
 8 lbs (3.55 kg) 
Fat Mass is the total amount of fat you have on your body.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Body Fat Percentage (BF) 
 7.10 % 
Your body fat percentage determines what percentage of your body weight is made up of fat. The average male has 15% body fat and the average female has 23% body fat.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh, can you please help me interpret these numbers? Like, the Waist to Hip Circumference Ratio being 0.8? Or, the giant dips in the graph next to the "wrist" and "knee" categories?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 21, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Emma-Leigh, can you please help me interpret these numbers? Like, the Waist to Hip Circumference Ratio being 0.8? Or, the giant dips in the graph next to the "wrist" and "knee" categories?



Waist to hip ratio is an indicator that the medical/health community uses to indicate your risk of what is known as the 'metabolic syndrome'. It is a condition associated with obesity, insulin resistance, type two diabetes, high cholesterol, high blood pressure and ultimately is about your risk of developing heart/cardiovascular disease. 

It is because a high hip-waist ratio (above 0.8 in females... higher in males) indicates you hold/are holding your fat tissues around your abdomen (think of men with a beer gut) which is typically the high risk catagory...

It shouldn't be taken out of context and you have to look at it with other 'body measures' such as height, weight, BMI, BF% etc.

Also, a persons underlying bone structure has to be taken into consideration. If someone has a wide waist and narrow hips (ruler shape) then will give them a higher score than someone with a narrow waist and big booty (hourglass shape).

In your case, it does not mean much at all... You are underweight and as such one of your fat storage areas (butt) is not going to be very large at all - which is immediately going to lower your hip score which will increase the ratio. 


[Oh - and just on a side note, in terms of typical 'aesthetics' for society, the ideal 'ratio' that men find attractive for a female is 0.7 - which is where that 'bust-waist-hip' measurement thing came from]...


For your wrist and knee score.. You would have to link me to it for me to get a proper idea about your mass distribution but basically that graph indicates where you are holding your 'tissue' mass.  You want your 'fat holding areas' to be lower than your lean areas - so you want your abdomen and waist low (close to or below 0) and you want your biceps, shoulders, calves etc to be well above the 0.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 21, 2005)

http://www.mybodycomp.com/members/bodycomp.asp?profileID=84758

I don't know if you'll be able to open it, or if you'll need my password. That thing abou the ratios is weird....


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 21, 2005)

Man, I just made an appt. to get dunked tomorrow. Lol, curious, yet sorta scared at the same time since all my previous readings have only been done by caliper.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Man, I just made an appt. to get dunked tomorrow. Lol, curious, yet sorta scared at the same time since all my previous readings have only been done by caliper.


$ ?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 21, 2005)

50


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone do the bodpod?
http://www.bodpod.com/b_how.php
I'd be more interested in doing this.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 21, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> http://www.mybodycomp.com/members/bodycomp.asp?profileID=84758
> 
> I don't know if you'll be able to open it, or if you'll need my password. That thing abou the ratios is weird....



Nope, need your username and password.. If you don't want everyone to have access to it, but you still want me to take a look pm me...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 27, 2005)

yeah, im in the fat boat, im on a clean bulk, and i seem to be losing fat... not that Im complaining, but, im kind of freaked out, worrying if im not eating enuff... 

BUT HEY, im losing fat, so... 

i think im 25%? embarrassing...


----------



## GFR (Jul 16, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> yeah, im in the fat boat, im on a clean bulk, and i seem to be losing fat... not that Im complaining, but, im kind of freaked out, worrying if im not eating enuff...
> 
> BUT HEY, im losing fat, so...
> 
> i think im 25%? embarrassing...


By looking at your pics I doubt you are over 20%.....I would guess 18%.


----------



## Kracin (Jul 16, 2005)

i had caliper and hydrostatic testing done for mine.

at 180 lbs i was 5%
and after bulking to 200 lbs i was at 7%

maintaining since then (a month ago) and just starting to bulk a bit more now.
woo hoo


----------



## luke77 (Jul 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> By looking at your pics I doubt you are over 20%.....I would guess 18%.



Yeah, I agree...to me you look about 16% or so...you don't have too much fat on you at all...


----------



## cutman (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi just wondering if I could get a body fat estimate pls??
I want to see where I'm at, cos I intended to bulk once I reached single digits, but dunno where I currently stand.
Please guys an estimate!
This pic was taken after my workout unflexed.
Thanks in advance.  Cheers


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

take a pic of lower back as well as this holds most of the fat


----------



## cutman (Sep 5, 2005)

Ok I added my back in.
This was taken as soon as I got up.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

i'd put you at 10 or 11%


----------



## HardTrainer (Sep 5, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> i had caliper and hydrostatic testing done for mine.
> 
> at 180 lbs i was 5%
> and after bulking to 200 lbs i was at 7%
> ...



200lbs @ 7 % bodyfat, that is 14stone 4 lbs and ripped! which is BIG.. unless your 6 foot 6......

How tall are you.


----------



## Zinthar (Jan 17, 2006)

The gym I go to (college gym) doesn't provide a means for calculating body fat, so I'm looking for either a caliper or hydrostatic scale to find out what mine is.  

Does anyone have any recommendations on a good, but not too expensive product?


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 19, 2006)

i am going to guess @ being 218lb / 6'4 at over 30 i am sure.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Jan 29, 2006)

*.*

whats the best way to acuratly  measure ur body fat?


----------



## vinceforheismen (Feb 8, 2006)

how do u guys measure ur body fat %?


----------



## njc (Feb 8, 2006)

vinceforheismen said:
			
		

> whats the best way to acuratly measure ur body fat?


 
well the most accurate way is to die then they can get the most accurate read through a certain procedure

If you want to know your bodyfat percentage while you are alive underwater testing is the most accurate.  Its probably expensive though and hard to find.  You can get a skin-fold caliper reading by yourself or better by a health professional.  There are also electical gadgets that send electric waves through your body and equates your BF% using an equation involving height, weight, and whatever form of information it gets from the current.  This is not a very accurate form though.  You should prally just get a few skinfold reads and take the average


----------



## njc (Feb 8, 2006)

vinceforheismen said:
			
		

> whats the best way to acuratly measure ur body fat?


 
well the most accurate way is to die then they can get the most accurate read through a certain procedure

If you want to know your bodyfat percentage while you are alive underwater testing is the most accurate.  Its probably expensive though and hard to find.  You can get a skin-fold caliper reading by yourself or better by a health professional.  There are also electical gadgets that send electric waves through your body and equates your BF% using an equation involving height, weight, and whatever form of information it gets from the current.  This is not a very accurate form though.  You should prally just get a few skinfold reads and take the average


----------



## leg_press (Feb 26, 2006)

We've got scales @ home which cost something like £50 and they measure body fat mine was 9.9 which is high for me.


----------



## NetHog (Mar 1, 2006)

I bought my hand held electric gadget a costco for about $60. I am 5'7.5". When i first got it I was 247. Gadget said 23 something. Now Im 206 Gadget says 21. I always do it first thing in the morning after i crap. stays pretty consitent. Cositent does not mean its accurate.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 11, 2006)

buff_tat2d_chic said:
			
		

> I was soooo excited because my body fat was 26%   which is not real good, but damn considering I was 248 lbs. last Oct. I am kicking ass...



Good job and keep it up!


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 11, 2006)

I was told on another site that I may be 15% and I'm not to sure I like it....


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 23, 2006)

Point of interest: At my university (which tests NHL athletes and draft picks as well as professional figure skaters), they don't use the dunking method anymore. Thet say it's unreliable. So if the bioimpedence technique, the dunking method, the handheld monitors and the calipers (more or less) all have a 2 - 10% margin of error, what is left?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2006)

the most accurate measurement is the FUCKIUNG mirror!!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2006)

the most accurate measurement is the FUCKING mirror!!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 25, 2006)

You don't have to yell...and the mirror doesn't give a hard training athlete a number


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 25, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> You don't have to yell...and the mirror doesn't give a hard training athlete a number




shut up and stop being so goddamn sensitive. 
I along with many other bodybuilders rely on a mirror because they cant lie. They tell you where you need improvement and where you doing well. Of course you cant spot reduce what the mirror tells you to, but any "hard training athlete" would know that, dingus.  So go back to reading Mens Health and shut your dumbass up. Keep thinking numbers mean something.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 26, 2006)

Errmm... Jugg... You might want to check out HER photo gallery before you start to yell abuse.

Now - Play nice ok...


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2006)

yes ma'am. sorry.


----------

